# Lip gloss tube labels



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I have found a couple different place online to buy labels for lip gloss tubes- but they are pretty pricey. Where do y'all buy your lip gloss labels?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use vinyl waterproof full sheet labels. Cut them apart on a big paper cutter pretty quick and easy. That way I can use the sheets for lotion bottle labels as well.....or anything I want a waterproof label on. I order from worldlabels.com


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! I went to worldlabel.com and checked out the prices. They are a little cheaper than the other sites I have looked at. Great idea for just getting the full sheets. What size are you cutting your tube labels?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

They are just a tad shorter than the width of the tube (below where the lid goes on obviously) and then the length is just enough so they don't overlap. I do all my labels in excel so it's easy to change flavor name, etc. without messing up my margins.

If you go with the vinyl make sure you get the right kind for your printer (laser or ink jet). Also, if you use ink jet change your printer setting to use less ink.....I think it's like draft mode or something. And I give it a good 30 minutes to set and dry before handling.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I couldn't get the website to load for me. do you have a link? maybe I was trying to load it wrong.
:/
S


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, there's no 's' in it. www.worldlabel.com


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

ahhh thank you, it worked that time.

S :biggrin


----------

